# Halloween TV specials



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, does anyone know if there are any new Halloween specials on this year? I think discovery or travel channel is airing a new one on Oct 18th. does anyone know of any others? I would like to get a huge list going anything from Martha Stewart's special to haunted house specials on Discovery/ History & Travel Channels. :jol:


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Simpson's Tree House of Horror? This Sunday....


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

What's the name of the one with Bette Midler as a witch sister?? With the cat named Zachary Binx?? That is my favorite and I always seem to miss it.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Beth, are you referring to Hocus Pocus? The one in which she has two sister witches? One of them is Sarah Jessica Parker and the other in the actress from the sister act movies? I think it's a Disney film...


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes Hocus Pocus is the referred to one. My daughter and I love to watch this each year on Disney. It hasn't been on yet but should be soon.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

For fun viewing I recommend buying the Rosanne Halloween DVD 
Amazon.com: Roseanne: Halloween Edition: Roseanne, John Goodman, Laurie Metcalf, Michael Fishman, Sara Gilbert, Alicia Goranson, Johnny Galecki, Natalie West, Glenn Quinn, Sarah Chalke, Estelle Parsons, Martin Mull, Marco Zappia, Matt Williams, William Rogers: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51VE2F81[email protected]@[email protected]@51VE2F81RTL 
This show was easily the best of all time when it came to Halloween themed episodes! I wish someone would pick up the baton on some TV show now other than the Simpsons and celebrate Halloween like Roseanne did! You can tell she is really one of us! 
Speaking of which to a lesser extent The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror DVD is OK 
Amazon.com: The Simpsons - Treehouse of Horror: Neil Affleck, Bob Anderson (VIII), Mikel B. Anderson, Wesley Archer, Carlos Baeza, Kent Butterworth, Shaun Cashman, Chris Clements (III), Susie Dietter, Klay Hall, Mark Kirkland, Matt Kirkland, Lauren MacMullan, Pete Michels, Matthew Nastuk, Jim Reardon, Chuck Sheetz, Alan Smart (II), Gregg Vanzo: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51CHNC6GJTL 
but I don't think this set includes the best episodes? I wish they'd make a new DVD with all the THOH episodes on one disc set now that there are 19 of them. That would move it right there next to Rosanne's as a top Halloween viewing treat!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I miss the Garfield one


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

my fav. has all ways been halloween town
it on disney like one or two times in the month of oct


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I think we should have a sticky thread listing upcoming Halloween specials. Many cable/satelite systems give you the option to search for shows. I have dish network and just search for any shows with "Halloween" in their description. If you have the search option, you could try that. It's fun to find all the Halloween episodes of re-runs I never would have otherwise thought of, plus all the kids' shows.


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

I believe the *AMC channel* is going to start a 13-day *"Monster Fest."* Nothing but classic horror all day every day. It used to be on all month long, but at least they're still doing it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Martha Stewart's Good Things Bad Things special has been playing on the Fine Living channel this past week.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Halloween show on HGTV this sunday at 8 i believe


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking forward to the HGTV Halloween special on tomorrow night, 7:00 central. Does anyone know it they will be showing any of their old Halloween shows? Like the one with WormyT?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*TV Halloween*

They used to play another movie on ABC family with Christopher Lloyd the scientist from back to the future called "when good ghouls go bad" they don't play it anymore but I did find it on dvd and bought it. Its a great family movie but also interesting enough for adults I would check it out if you have not seen it. Its a movie by R.L. Stine. -

Mroct31, also for TV specials that had Halloween episodes don't forget Home improvement. They had some great Halloween episodes but Roseann does take the cake. :jol: well all keep updating this thread if you know of any Halloween shows on TV so we can all watch later.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

nixie said:


> I think we should have a sticky thread listing upcoming Halloween specials. Many cable/satelite systems give you the option to search for shows. I have dish network and just search for any shows with "Halloween" in their description. If you have the search option, you could try that. It's fun to find all the Halloween episodes of re-runs I never would have otherwise thought of, plus all the kids' shows.


I have direct TV and have been doing the same thing. I have seen 
or 4 episodes of Rosanne and 3 Tool Times. It show you everything doing it that way.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Every single year I watch the Disney Halloween treat. I don't know why... I'm almost 30. But I've been watching it since I was like 6 or 7. I found it on youtube this year, as I do not have cable.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Beth said:


> What's the name of the one with Bette Midler as a witch sister?? With the cat named Zachary Binx?? That is my favorite and I always seem to miss it.


That would be Hocus Pocus with Bette Midler playing Winifred Sanderson


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Check out the *TRAVEL CHANNEL*. Last night (Sunday) they had a great lineup of special Haunts Across America shows including the best haunted houses. It followed with haunted houses in the USA, ghost sightings, etc. I watched it into the night. May be on again either during the week or on the weekend.


----------



## Jack_O_Lantern (Oct 15, 2009)

*2009 Halloween TV Specials*

Here are a few links that may prove to be helpful:

ABC Family: http://abcfamilymedianet.com/docs/2009/09/13Nights_09_AnnouncementRelease.pdf

Disney Channel: http://tv.disney.go.com/disneychannel/halloween/movies/index.html

Turner Classic Movies (TCM): http://www.tcm.com/thismonth/index/

American Movie Classics (AMC): http://movies.amctv.com/schedule/movies-genre.php?genre=Horror

Note that TCM, especially has some really great showings this year, including Nosferatu, the original Lon Chaney Phantom of the Opera, and an entire Boris Karloff marathon (see here: http://www.tcm.com/thismonth/article/?cid=253073).


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Madmomma is right. If you have TiVo go to the Travel Channel. I have TiVo'd about 8 shows so far. Can't get anything beyond the 27th just yet. 

They are so great!


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been watching my Halloween related movies. I noticed I own a lot of Gothic horror films... more than I initially realized.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I found this cool list of a lot if not all the TV shows that had a Halloween episode. It doesn't show when they're on just what shows and what episode. You'll have to do the dirty work of finding them!
http://www.geocities.com/trickytvtreats/eplist.html


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

as i type this im watching a pumpkin carving competition on food network :jol:


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown on the 27th on ABC


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been watching all the haunted attraction shows on the Travel Channel and some new ones are supposed to air soon featuring new haunts. Someone posted this on another site .....The show is called America Haunts 2



Tuesday, October 27th at 6pm

Wednesday, October 28th at 12am

Saturday, October 31st at 11am....on Travel Channel


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Keep your eyes peeled. Thanks to JOL for the links! BTW does anyone think Boris, Lon or Bela was "typecasted"???  Gonna check my TV listings now so I can prepare for my own Halloween movie marathon this week...mwaaahahaaaa!


----------



## Chaa44 (Sep 23, 2009)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> I've been watching all the haunted attraction shows on the Travel Channel and some new ones are supposed to air soon featuring new haunts. Someone posted this on another site .....The show is called America Haunts 2
> 
> Tuesday, October 27th at 6pm
> 
> ...


I been loving this


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it my imagination or are they putting fewer and fewer specials on for the holidays? Especially some of the classics.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

_Here's a link to some Halloween Specials on cable, direct tv, etc. such as the Disney Channel, TMC, SyFy, etc. BTW *Hocus Pocus* is on one of them, NOT Disney, on October 28th at 8pm._

http://www.chiff.com/home_life/holiday/halloween/halloween-tv.htm


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Started my morning with Bela Liguosi's "_The Bride Vanishes_", then his "_Mark of the Vampire_" and now Vincent Price in "_The Fly_". Had to get in the mood to fix my lawn which was damaged by last night's storm. *THE SHINING *is on AMC tomorrow, Sunday at 6:30pm and *POLTERGEIST* is on TMC today at 2:15 and Tuesday at 8pm.


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

the haunted history of halloween. it comes on the HISTORY channel at 7 pm east time


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Its The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown is on Wed, the 28th-2009. 
Always a favorite of mine. Have a great Halloween everyone. I havnt been on here in quite a while. Still haunting strong. Hope to have the best year yet!
Happy Halloween


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was checking the listings for Great Pumpkin and glad that it's on tonight. Bowl of popcorn, beer and Great Pumpkin cartoon sounds like a good night. Hubby and I finished the Great Pumpkin silhouette and it's sitting in my living room so I can compare the cartoon with it.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*New Specials*

Tonight.... The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown 8PM east
History Channel - Modern Marvels - Halloween 8PM east
Travel Channel - America Haunts 2 - This is a brand new special. 8PM east :jol:


----------

